# Still no job, this is insane!



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I have been out of work for 5 months now and this is the longest I have been without a job since I was 14. The market is so freaking bad, I cant even get a lower job because they say I am over qualified. Every freaking day I spend hours on the computer and phone looking for work, if I don't get out of this house soon I might snap. Ok I am done venting, you can go about your day now.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Sux*

Sorry to hear. Keep at it. Or go fishing.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yea good job venting, it helps. 

Stay positive and don't let the frustration keep you down. 

That door will open soon have faith.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Do you have a good group of men at your church praying for you?


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

If you are so over qualified, "dumb down" your resume'. It shoud be specific to the job you are applying for. If that means 10 different resumes, then so be it. If the market is that bad & you need the job, you rewrite your resume' as many times as necessary.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I went through the same for 8 months in 2009. Very frustrating! I started dumbing down my resume so that I could get interviews. Finally, a previous manager contacted me about a new opportunity, better than the job I lost. If you haven't, let everyone that you've ever worked with know that you are looking.

Hang in there. You will land on your feet.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

I got laid off about two years ago. Just like you, it was the first time since I was 14 that I did not have employment.

It was 4.5 months before I found a new gig. Actually, it found me through Linkedin. Best job and best fit for me since I can't remember.

Keep the faith, update your Linkedin, if you have one and network, network, network.

What industry are you in?


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> I went through the same for 8 months in 2009. Very frustrating! I started dumbing down my resume so that I could get interviews. Finally, a previous manager contacted me about a new opportunity, better than the job I lost. If you haven't, let everyone that you've ever worked with know that you are looking.
> 
> Hang in there. You will land on your feet.


Good advice Ty. Let your linked in work for ya, although it seems that site it turning into a mini faceboook


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

If I was out of work for 5 WEEKS I'd be homeless and begging for change, so at least you're not in that spot. Something will come through. Network with everyone you've ever worked with, employers and customers alike. I assume you are on LinkedIn, if not you really should be ASAP and start reaching out to everyone that you know, including high school friends. You'd be shocked to see how many contacts you can make and how valuable those contacts can be. Good luck bubba, keep your head up.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hang in there bud.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Crowhater said:


> I have been out of work for 5 months now and this is the longest I have been without a job since I was 14. The market is so freaking bad, I cant even get a lower job because they say I am over qualified. Every freaking day I spend hours on the computer and phone looking for work, if I don't get out of this house soon I might snap. Ok I am done venting, you can go about your day now.


I'm right there with you looking since 12/31.

One job I was on cusp of getting numbers looked like this

Posting open for 2 weeks
175 applicants
17 reviewed
5 interviewed 
1 sent to HR (me) for hire only to have the posting closed so they could move someone from another area so they didn't have to lay him off.

Somethings out there. It will show up.

--------------

Don't ever hesitate to try something new. Remember amateurs built the ARK and professionals built the TITANIC.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Feel bad for you. This is the worst downturn i have seen in 40 yera and i have lived thru 4 since 1983. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Haven't had a job since Sept 1984. Glad I got some rich family members


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

It's bad right now and I don't see it getting better until after the election (let's hope it gets better anyway). What do you do? I was out of work for 7 months in 2009 and that's the longest for me since before I started working as a teenager. Like others have mentioned.... LinkedIn & network. I found my current job (which is shaky right now) on Indeed. There are tons of BS listings in there of head hunters just collecting resumes (I assume), but there are some legit ones as well. Best of luck in your quest.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

My Wife has been looking for a couple years now, she is working but looking for better. She spends several hours a week looking, every morning checking emails and job listings ect. She gets lots of low offers and waste of time. It bs when companies either list the pay scale or ask what your pay requirements would be...then you spend a lot of time dealing with them and at times adjusting your schedule for interviews ect then the offer they make is no where close.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

open up your own mechanic shop ? your always tuning something it seems.


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

I know your pain. It was almost 5 months to the day from when I got laid off to started working. I just started this week and so far it's been great, a real blessing in disguise. Sitting at home on the computer sucks. Don't get bogged down with it, enjoy life a little...I fished a lot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I know it could be worse, my family is all healthy and I did put away money for times like this. The time off has allowed me to get some stuff done and spend summer break with the kids. Maybe next week I will pull my Allison transmission and rebuild the pump side, I think I have a valve sticking or a seal bypassing pressure.

Yes I am on linkedin
yes I have reached out to friends and contacts
yes I search all the job boards
yes I contact all the recruiters
to date I have applied for 333 jobs. I keep an excel spread sheets of everything I do, its the OCD in me.

I have several variants of my resume but there is only so much wiggle room because even a basic search will pull up my personal data.


I have been upper level ( management, director ) sales and or procurement for over 10 years.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

As good as you are at working on things, and as hard as it is to find anyone to work on things, have you thought about a mobile mechanic/repair/detail service? The older I get, the less I can work on myself and the harder it seems to be able to find anyone. Just a thought.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep. A good wrench, someone that can actually think, is worth their weight in gold.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

How good are you at re-working boat props? 

j/k

Good luck with your search.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Mont said:


> As good as you are at working on things, and as hard as it is to find anyone to work on things, have you thought about a mobile mechanic/repair/detail service? The older I get, the less I can work on myself and the harder it seems to be able to find anyone. Just a thought.


after recently selling my DFW based mobile auto repair business, I can tell you there is $$ there, but the "golden days" are probably over. lots of "chuck in a truck" potlickers that are already preying on people & making them gun-shy of the whole principal.
I sold my gig to a fellow tech that was already involved with a "middle-man", a Co. that developed a mobile-tech referral database that links them up with local customers looking for good techs
It definately ups volume, but they take a cut off both ends for something
any savvy businessperson should already be doing for themselves anyway

best of luck, CH


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

A good, honest mechanic? Sounds fishy


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

*HEY!*



poppadawg said:


> A good, honest mechanic? Sounds fishy


we exist. honest. sadly there's 1 less in Tx., as I'm officially retired (I hope)


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Chin up, cuz. I've know you your entire life. You always land on your feet. It's not luck. It's your hard work, mental acuity, and perseverance that make it happen. And it will happen again.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Crowhater said:


> I have been out of work for 5 months now and this is the longest I have been without a job since I was 14. The market is so freaking bad, I cant even get a lower job because they say I am over qualified. Every freaking day I spend hours on the computer and phone looking for work, if I don't get out of this house soon I might snap. Ok I am done venting, you can go about your day now.


You can thank your fearless leader in the White House for your situation. I got bad news for you. You better find a way to start your own business unless you want to flip burgers. That's how bad it really is. If you hit age 50 without a job, your chances are very slim. Hate to be the bearer of bad news but I've been around the block a few times at my age of 66 and I know how the game is played. Don't wait too long, brother, start your own thing before it's too late.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

mstrelectricman said:


> Yep. A good wrench, someone that can actually think, is worth their weight in gold.


I was thinking more in line of someone that will show up on time, do what they say, and charge what they quote. Almost like being in business  I made a list of things today that I used to be able to do and now pay someone to do. It's quite scary. And, no, I never table danced.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mont said:


> I was thinking more in line of someone that will show up on time, do what they say, and charge what they quote. Almost like being in business  I made a list of things today that I used to be able to do and now pay someone to do. It's quite scary. And, no, I never table danced.


Lol


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Mont said:


> I was thinking more in line of someone that will show up on time, do what they say, and charge what they quote. Almost like being in business  *I made a list of things today that I used to be able to do and now pay someone to do. * It's quite scary. And, no, I never table danced.


The older I get, the more I value my free time. When I was in my 20's & 30's, I used to enjoy yard work. Not so much anymore. I'd rather pay someone to do it so that I can go fishing.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

x6 on the mechanical stuff, even if it only 2Cool based clients. I just dropped off a chainsaw to be tuned up and sharpened, they are backed up 3 weeks....


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> The older I get, the more I value my free time. When I was in my 20's & 30's, I used to enjoy yard work. Not so much anymore. I'd rather pay someone to do it so that I can go fishing.


He's only 45 so there are at least 15 more years of working. What industry were you in?


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

Mont said:


> I was thinking more in line of someone that will show up on time, do what they say, and charge what they quote. Almost like being in business  I made a list of things today that I used to be able to do and now pay someone to do. It's quite scary. And, no, I never table danced.


not even once ?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

budreau said:


> not even once ?


private dancer is the term you are looking for. 



 did an entire song about it.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

I feel your pain. I have been in the same boat since January. Good luck to you.


----------



## TXMike06 (Dec 8, 2013)

Man I'm sorry to hear that. Being laid off or unemployed is my biggest fear. My wife tells me I'm crazy but I grew up poor and i try to save most every penny I get just in case something happens. 

I hope something comes along for you soon.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Find a dealership with a good rep and go sell cars or better yet trucks. If you work hard and long you can make six figures easy. You could become to 2cool go to guy.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Hang in there. I Just found out that the company I work for is shutting down my location at the end of September. Victims of the downturn in the oilfield. A few survivors will be moved to our office in Conroe but many of us will be getting pink slips. 

I got to admit your story is hitting me hard. I don't have OCD and I don't think I have the patience to apply for 333 jobs.

Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

with your personality (at least as it comes across on 2cool) I agree a sales job would be a great fit! Of course, you have to love the nuts you have to deal with-----might be too much eye twitch for you.
Hope you find something soon- ALL of you looking! In my prayers,been through all this many times,good times, bad times.We've been in the real estate business for 40+ years, you can imagine the roller coaster ride we've seen.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

fishingcacher said:


> He's only 45 so there are at least 15 more years of working. What industry were you in?


My comment was in response to something that Mont said.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Billphish said:


> Find a dealership with a good rep and go sell cars or better yet trucks. If you work hard and long you can make six figures easy. You could become to 2cool go to guy.


I'd rather dig a ditch through a fire ant mound than sell vehicles.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Crowhater said:


> I have been upper level ( management, director ) sales and or procurement for over 10 years.


Friggen A I'm glad I got out of that game.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Crow, I've never met you. But through your postings. You seem to be a take charge, get it done, kind of man. As others mentioned on this thread. Get your own biz going. It was the best thing I ever did. Granted I loved my previous job/employer. But when I was told the biz was closing. I couldn't picture myself working for the competition. 

Life is full of risks. But the odds are in your favor, if you can control as much of your success, as possible. Good luck! At least early Teal will be starting soon!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

My wait is over. Just got the pink slip this morning. Going to keep me on til the end of the month and then a few weeks severance pay.

Not unexpected but it still sucks.

Got to tighten the belt strap on the boots and start looking.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

fishingcacher said:


> He's only 45 so there are at least 15 more years of working. What industry were you in?


OK. My bad. I would go with the used car sales as the profits are higher than new cars.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I was out of work and decided to retire, then two months later got a call from a Software Development contracting firm who got a job for me working from home and flex hours with much better pay. Just get the job done. Hang in there, better things will happen.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks guys I am back on the hunt and in a better mood. 

As for turning wrenches the biggest problem is my body, I have worked and played hard all my life and time is catching up with me. Both of my hand have arthritis and my right wrist has a TFC tear that needs surgery. I hurt my wrist last October and should get it fixed now but my medical deductible is 5K and I don't want to spend that while between jobs. I worked very hard for my education, I am very good in my job fields, I don't want to give up one what I do.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Glad you are feeling better. Now go hunt down some crows.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

fishingcacher said:


> Glad you are feeling better. Now go hunt down some crows.


The tax stamp for my new suppressor is suppose to come in this week or next and when it does I will be shooting Crows with .45acp. :dance:


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Crowhater said:


> The tax stamp for my new suppressor is suppose to come in this week or next and when it does I will be shooting Crows with .45acp. :dance:


Video please. That would be epic.

--------------

Don't ever hesitate to try something new. Remember amateurs built the ARK and professionals built the TITANIC.


----------



## Reef Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

I feel your pain. I have been out of work since December. But I just got a short term contract to go out of state for 3 months (maybe a little longer), and it's going to pay me about 1/2 of my last years gross. Hang in there something will come along.

Best of luck to you!
Dawg


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

How do I score one of those protester jobs? I see all these left wing nuts making a living protesting and figured what the heck I can do that. Anyone want to pay me to protest Hillary Clinton? Heck I am easy, I will protest anything left wing, liberal or anything Louie tells me to protest.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Until today I have never been laid off or even unemployed. So I need 2coolhelp.

This may sound odd but I am serious. How do you look for a job nowadays? Is there some kind of website potential employers post job opportunities?

Do I need to go to a headhunter? Monster.com? What's new in the world to help you seeking for a job?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

We are currently seeking to hire a territory sales manager for the Port Lavaca/Victoria/greater crossroads area within the company I work for - Momentum Rental and Sales.

We are an equipment rental and industrial consumables/safety/supplies sales company located in Port LaVaca Texas. We also have locations in Corpus Christi,TX and in Freeport,TX. We have a fourth location going in Baytown, TX. The open position is for the Port Lavaca store.

- Salary + Commission
- Company Vehicle
- Laptop
- Cell Phone
- Expense Card

Please apply at the below link at www.indeed.com and you can see the details of the position there as well.

http://www.indeed.com/m/viewjob?jk=6...5e91&from=serp

For any questions please contact our office at 361â€"552-7368 ask for the HR dept.

You must apply online. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^ there ya go Crow. Worth a shot if nothing else.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Its Catchy said:


> Until today I have never been laid off or even unemployed. So I need 2coolhelp.
> 
> This may sound odd but I am serious. How do you look for a job nowadays? Is there some kind of website potential employers post job opportunities?
> 
> ...


i prefer indeed, no idea about headhunters

theres another job board i use that is aviation specific but i dont think that helps you any. hwell:


----------



## Anytimer (Jun 26, 2012)

My youngest son of 27 has been out of work from Oil & Gas job for 9 months. He moved back with me and has been working at a part time job for the past 2 months. He just received a call today and my have a consulting job for 1 year in Ohio. Hopefully that works out and he can hopefully get back on his feet.

Hang in there and keep trying something will come along. 

Prayers send out daily for all affected by this downturn.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

I was laid off just over a year ago after several years climbing the oilfield ladder. I know the pain of getting to the top and having someone kick the ladder out from underneath you. That day I decided to say goodbye to the oilfield and get back to what I love doing, running ranches. 

Hard part is it's a hard business to get into if you've been out for awhile. Got hooked up with old acquaintances and started guiding hunts again, forgot how much fun it was to get paid for what you love. Been waiting for a year for the right position to show up. But for now it's 6 months of hard work and fun hunts, then the other 6 looking for full time and fishing. (More time fishing than looking on the job boards)


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

If it hasn't been said yet, put your info/resume out on Indeed.com. Lets employers find you while you try to find them.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I am all over Indeed and ever other job board, half my day is spent searching these boards. They also generate emails to you every day based off of what jobs you request to see. Everyday I receive 100-150 emails and it is a job all by its self going through all of them.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Crowhater said:


> I am all over Indeed and ever other job board, half my day is spent searching these boards. They also generate emails to you every day based off of what jobs you request to see. Everyday I receive 100-150 emails and it is a job all by its self going through all of them.


Check out InfoMine for jobs in the mining industry worldwide. Mining is hurting right now but some are still hiring.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Crowhater said:


> I am all over Indeed and ever other job board, half my day is spent searching these boards. They also generate emails to you every day based off of what jobs you request to see. Everyday I receive 100-150 emails and it is a job all by its self going through all of them.


The job I posted was posted in the job section by a 2cooler maybe he can help.


----------



## FishofFury (Jun 2, 2015)

I say all the unemployed 2cooler should get together and start a business. I have no idea, but I'm game. I haven't felt this sad in a long time, maybe never! Been out since March, and it's depressing how hard I've worked to move into a management position to now not even being able to get an interview.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

GeauxGetEr said:


> I say all the unemployed 2cooler should get together and start a business. I have no idea, but I'm game. I haven't felt this sad in a long time, maybe never! Been out since March, and it's depressing how hard I've worked to move into a management position to now not even being able to get an interview.


Hang in there brother. Something will turn up. Keep your nose to the grindstone and don't be afraid to do odd jobs for cash to keep you going while you look for employment.

I am in the same boat. Got laid off on Thursday and it goes into effect August 31st when they close my facility.

What are you good at? Special skill sets, Talents?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

Its Catchy said:


> Hang in there brother. Something will turn up. Keep your nose to the grindstone and don't be afraid to do odd jobs for cash to keep you going while you look for employment.
> 
> I am in the same boat. Got laid off on Thursday and it goes into effect August 31st when they close my facility.
> 
> What are you good at? Special skill sets, Talents?


Same here time to down size again! Anyone want to buy my boat?


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

For all you guys out of a job I'm sorry for not only you but your families too. I wish I could do something for y'all other than give moral support. I pray that something comes along soon for you guys.


----------



## FishofFury (Jun 2, 2015)

Its Catchy said:


> Hang in there brother. Something will turn up. Keep your nose to the grindstone and don't be afraid to do odd jobs for cash to keep you going while you look for employment.
> 
> I am in the same boat. Got laid off on Thursday and it goes into effect August 31st when they close my facility.
> 
> What are you good at? Special skill sets, Talents?


Thanks brother.

They let you know 2 weeks in advance? My employers were telling me for about 6 months - VP, COO, and President of the company!!! - that I was a valued employee and they will find a way to keep me because they had big plans for me. Well that big plan turned into a sudden - we got to let you go, here's a box and HR is coming to give you details of your severance.

I have a diverse O&G background - ILI inspections, Pipeline Project Engineering & Project Management, Pipeline Design Manager, Inside Sales & Operations, Technical Sales for Centrifugal Compressors. BSEE & MBA Education.

I've been working at a friend's business doing tile removal for the time being, more so to keep myself busy and get out the house, and believe it or not, I enjoy labor work. Got something temporary right now, started a week ago to help a co. from Florida permit small cell towers with City of Houston and Harris County. Its not even worth mentioning though, I'd rather remove tile than do this.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

You guys (and gals) be sure to use this forum to your advantage. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=84
If you want to post resumes there, that's fine. Same thing if someone needs an odd job or two done. That set of forums is designed for member to member contact/sales, so put them to work for you. I posted about this earlier, but the older I get, the more things I have to hire to get done and the hardest part is finding someone to do it. I can adjust that particular forum to allow replies if y'all think that might help. I truly feel for y'all between jobs. My BIL has been out of work for almost a year and it's hard to believe how hard it is for folks in the oil patch to find work right now.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

This company does it's drug testing a block from my office and there was no room left in the parking lot this morning. Major hire taking place down here in Corpus area.
http://jobs.bechtel.com/


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

GeauxGetEr said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> They let you know 2 weeks in advance? My employers were telling me for about 6 months - VP, COO, and President of the company!!! - that I was a valued employee and they will find a way to keep me because they had big plans for me. Well that big plan turned into a sudden - we got to let you go, here's a box and HR is coming to give you details of your severance.
> 
> ...


Yes, we have known for several months that they will be closing my facility and there would be layoffs. But few of the survivors up to this point new who it would be. I found out on Thursday. My company has been pretty generous. They gave me almost 3 weeks notice, then I get six weeks severance pay, and six months of benefits subsidized at the same rate I have been paying. They are also going to try and find placement for me in a different division.

So I can't find anything to gripe about in a right to work state.


----------



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

I was in your shoes after working for a large Oil and gas company for 6 years. I worked my way up to P&ID's. After being let go I told everyone I knew that I lost my job and needed work. Soon I had plenty of short term contract stuff to pay bills, made a lot of friends and contacts but it was always short term. When I "dumbed down" my resume I got plenty of interviews. Each interview I went to I was tested and passed with "flying colors". At the end of the interview they always asked if I had any questions so I'd answer with, " Is there any reason I wouldn't get this job?" They would reply with, " you lack a degree." So... Now I'm back at school and working in the hunting and fishing section of academy. Tomorrow's the first day. 
Thank goodness I'm 26 and still have time to restart. 

Good luck. Stay persistent and smile when they tell you no because it only takes one yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

google logistics in Houston...sorry can't help any more than that...


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I was talking to an LEO over in the Baytown area the other day...Exxon is building like crazy over there and said there were lots of jobs in that area. I didn't ask what kind. Anybody over in Baytown know anything that might help others looking for a job..?


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Had a very talkative uber driver the other day. He says he makes $1k per week. Could make $1500 if he was willing to work 1AM to 4Am on Thursday, Friday, Saturday around midtown herding drunks. He said that was pretty hazardous duty.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I wish I could work.. but with 2 kinds of cancer and hep-c and diabetes all in the last couple months im screwed.. Nurse Ratchet wont let me... Im going back to the vampires den for more blood work Monday.. I need to write a song about it...


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

GeauxGetEr said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> They let you know 2 weeks in advance? My employers were telling me for about 6 months - VP, COO, and President of the company!!! - that I was a valued employee and they will find a way to keep me because they had big plans for me. Well that big plan turned into a sudden - we got to let you go, here's a box and HR is coming to give you details of your severance.
> 
> ...


Permit expeditors make some good money....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I wish I could work.. but with 2 kinds of cancer and hep-c and diabetes all in the last couple months im screwed.. Nurse Ratchet wont let me... Im going back to the vampires den for more blood work Monday.. I need to write a song about it...


You have more problems than a run over dog. I'll say a prayer for you. Wouldn't hurt if you did too. Good luck.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> We are currently seeking to hire a territory sales manager for the Port Lavaca/Victoria/greater crossroads area within the company I work for - Momentum Rental and Sales.
> 
> We are an equipment rental and industrial consumables/safety/supplies sales company located in Port LaVaca Texas. We also have locations in Corpus Christi,TX and in Freeport,TX. We have a fourth location going in Baytown, TX. The open position is for the Port Lavaca store.
> 
> ...


Thanks for listing the job opportunity for the OP. I'm sure you will have maybe hundreds of applicants for the position. And that's the problem. Once again, as I posted earlier on this thread, if you are unemployed, you better start your own business unless Trump is elected. If the hildabeast wins the presidency, there will be no job creation. Face reality now and stay ahead of the curve. We are at a turning point and it's either going to be real fine or real bad and scary for those who are not prepared. 
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

There's a bunch of work over here in my area, southwest LA. The big Cameron LNG project, Cheniere LNG, and I'm sure some of the chemical/refinery facilities are expanding. Might not be a bad thing if someone isn't too far west of the Sabine and looking for work. I see lots of TX folks on the back roads by where I live, so I know some are making that drive.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Last week I came so close to getting a job, a fellow 2cool member really went to bat for me but this weather shut everything down. I went from Hero to Zero in two days. The worse part about being laid off is the wife and kids, it is a kick in the bean bag to know you are failing the family. Oh well at least my dog still loves me.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Crowhater said:


> Last week I came so close to getting a job, a fellow 2cool member really went to bat for me but this weather shut everything down. I went from Hero to Zero in two days. The worse part about being laid off is the wife and kids, it is a kick in the bean bag to know you are failing the family. Oh well at least my dog still loves me.


Take that rag off your face...may help!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Crowhater said:


> I have been out of work for 5 months now and this is the longest I have been without a job since I was 14. The market is so freaking bad, I cant even get a lower job because they say I am over qualified. Every freaking day I spend hours on the computer and phone looking for work, if I don't get out of this house soon I might snap. Ok I am done venting, you can go about your day now.


Im in the exact same boat.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Tough Job Market*

You will find that far too many companies are management heavy right now and looking to attrition and younger employees - its all about networking and friends who can vouch for you today - you are doing the right things, but try to find work which needs your skill sets. I worked for a tech firm that went under, ( I was last and turned off the lights) seven years ago - I took stock, and just got in on the last of the shale boom, but in a position that required negotiation skills - I was out of work between jobs for two years, mostly due to age discrimination - layoff was at 53 -- now I am in a position I really like, it uses my skill and I am appreciated--- so now at sixty, if I want to work into my seventies I can --(barring all construction stopping) Big hiring is now going on for infrastructure , wind /water power, electric utilities, water improvement, bridges, roads - and ancillary skills related to all of them - IF the oil bidness picks back up there will be opportunities there as well --

More education is always good, and certifications will help as well - licenses in disciples too --

I would agree with starting a part time business as well )if for nothing more than the tax write off), starting a Swim school ( very few of them) and the soccer moms are always looking for a place to teach/drop the kids for an hour or two -

Think outside the box or even what you are good at and CREATE a market.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

My last day is the 31st. In the process of updating the resume etc..

You guys are not lifting my spirits either.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

trophytroutman said:


> Im in the exact same boat.


Dang. Did you get potlicked by a fat chick in an aluminum boat too?


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Bayscout22 said:


> Had a very talkative uber driver the other day. He says he makes $1k per week. Could make $1500 if he was willing to work 1AM to 4Am on Thursday, Friday, Saturday around midtown herding drunks. He said that was pretty hazardous duty.


I drove Uber for several months, he was full of C R A P! The only way to make that kind of money in a week is to drive 70+ hours and you still have to cover your expenses out of it (fuel, insurance, maintenance, etc.). By the time you figured out all your costs, your actual take home would be less than minimum wage. And that was before the last round of rate cuts.

Basic math says Uber is no good for the driver. They charge the rider $0.87/mile and take 28% of that for the Uber fee so the driver gets paid $0.63/mile. IRS rate to operate a car is $0.57/mile, and if you figure your actual expenses in most cases you'll find the IRS rate to be low. Let's say it's accurate though, that leaves you a whopping $0.05 per mile profit. Even if you could average 60 MPH, which you can't, that only comes out to $3/hr.

Uber driving is for people that are desperate, bad at math or just want something to do besides sitting around the house. At the end of the day though, you'll be lucky to break even.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

bg said:


> I drove Uber for several months, he was full of C R A P! The only way to make that kind of money in a week is to drive 70+ hours and you still have to cover your expenses out of it (fuel, insurance, maintenance, etc.). By the time you figured out all your costs, your actual take home would be less than minimum wage. And that was before the last round of rate cuts.
> 
> Basic math says Uber is no good for the driver. They charge the rider $0.87/mile and take 28% of that for the Uber fee so the driver gets paid $0.63/mile. IRS rate to operate a car is $0.57/mile, and if you figure your actual expenses in most cases you'll find the IRS rate to be low. Let's say it's accurate though, that leaves you a whopping $0.05 per mile profit. Even if you could average 60 MPH, which you can't, that only comes out to $3/hr.
> 
> Uber driving is for people that are desperate, bad at math or just want something to do besides sitting around the house. At the end of the day though, you'll be lucky to break even.


Yes, but it is also a way to network outside your circle of acquaintances .

Food for thought.


----------



## FishofFury (Jun 2, 2015)

Crowhater said:


> Last week I came so close to getting a job, a fellow 2cool member really went to bat for me but this weather shut everything down. I went from Hero to Zero in two days. The worse part about being laid off is the wife and kids, it is a kick in the bean bag to know you are failing the family. Oh well at least my dog still loves me.


Man, I'm sorry to hear that. Was at least hoping for good news for some of us. I can't even get a dang interview, just recruiters calling and saying they'll submit my resume. I get rejection emails on the daily though....I know how you feel on the Hero to Zero, and I've been a zero for so long, I'm way down in the negative. At least you have a dog.


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey buddy,

Knock it off. We talked. You have a great resume. You're a perfect match for a ton of companies, but we have to pop out of this mess first. You aren't letting anyone down. This isn't about you. It's about the state of the oil/gas industry. One of the first guys I hired was let go last week. He's an incredible asset. Hard times lead to hard decisions. 

One of the guys who helped me start our company was out over the weekend. He had been laid off 7 times during his career. He said every time he found something better. 

Chin up. Enjoy the time off you're doing everything right. When you land a good job, I expect a dinner invitation. 

I'm serious, good things end up happening to good people, and you're one of those.


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

Your not failing your family, Now if you get the house forclosed on and you have to pan handle at Highway intersections then that may be considered failing the family.Being laid off does suck, but keep your head held high because you will get a better job...



Crowhater said:


> Last week I came so close to getting a job, a fellow 2cool member really went to bat for me but this weather shut everything down. I went from Hero to Zero in two days. The worse part about being laid off is the wife and kids, it is a kick in the bean bag to know you are failing the family. Oh well at least my dog still loves me.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

8seconds said:


> Yes, but it is also a way to network outside your circle of acquaintances .
> 
> Food for thought.


That falls under wanting something to do besides sitting around the house. My point was it's not something you do if you need to actually make money.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Maybe I can open a lemonade stand in LouieB's parking lot.

How about I start a company that catches illegals aliens and the government or private citizens pay me say 100 each? I could start a go fund me page for people to pay me. All I would need is an old Taco truck and a bag of Ziptie handcuffs, I bet I could make 100K in a month easy. I know someone is going to say something about violating their rights but if they are not US citizens it is my understanding that they do not have any US rights.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=84 is still here to help you guys out. Use it like you stole it.

Also, if you open a Lemonade Stand in Louie's parking lot, consider carrying a gun as a good idea. In fact, it might save your life. 
No offense meant, Louie.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Mont said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=84 is still here to help you guys out. Use it like you stole it.
> 
> Also, if you open a Lemonade Stand in Louie's parking lot, consider carrying a gun as a good idea. In fact, it might save your life.
> No offense meant, Louie.


LOL...No offense taken. We carry too.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Crowhater said:


> Maybe I can open a lemonade stand in LouieB's parking lot.
> 
> How about I start a company that catches illegals aliens and the government or private citizens pay me say 100 each? I could start a go fund me page for people to pay me. All I would need is an old Taco truck and a bag of Ziptie handcuffs, I bet I could make 100K in a month easy. I know someone is going to say something about violating their rights but if they are not US citizens it is my understanding that they do not have any US rights.


Sounds like an excellent idea, you should start today.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I saw a report that Uma, hillarys girlfriend, was getting people jobs with the gobernment. A little well placed cash might get you the job of your dreams.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Crowhater said:


> How about I start a company that catches illegals aliens and the government or private citizens pay me say 100 each? I could start a go fund me page for people to pay me. All I would need is an old Taco truck and a bag of Ziptie handcuffs, I bet I could make 100K in a month easy. I know someone is going to say something about violating their rights but if they are not US citizens it is my understanding that they do not have any US rights.


I don't know if it is legal in Texas to use a feeder to catch Mexicans. You better check the regs.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=84 is still here to help you guys out. Use it like you stole it.
> 
> Also, if you open a Lemonade Stand in Louie's parking lot, consider carrying a gun as a good idea. In fact, it might save your life.
> No offense meant, Louie.


There's a bullet hole in their meter can!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> There's a bullet hole in their meter can!


Accidental dishcharge, you and Freon should be able to explain that one.

:brew2:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> There's a bullet hole in their meter can!


Yeah Crow, bring protection. LOL


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

poppadawg said:


> I don't know if it is legal in Texas to use a feeder to catch Mexicans. You better check the regs.


I already thought about that, you don't need food, just a Taco truck and a loud speaker playing Ice Cream truck music. It is not illegal to hunt around an empty feeder.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

http://agency.governmentjobs.com/tp...&PROMOTIONALJOBS=0&TRANSFER=0&SEARCHAPPLIED=0

Texas Parks and Wildlife


----------



## george59 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Question*

What type of job are you looking for? What are your skills/qualifications. 
Maybe some here has a suggest if we knew what you're looking for.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I believe he's essentially a procurement specialist, just with a lot more extras to it.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Hardhead59 said:


> What type of job are you looking for? What are your skills/qualifications.
> Maybe some here has a suggest if we knew what you're looking for.


What a great suggestion. Welcome to the board.

Now, let's see. Ol Crowhater is quite the shy individual when it comes to talking about himself and his accomplishments and exploits, so I think a few guys here on the board can help you out with his qualifications.

Salesman Extraordinaire. He has sold Ice to Eskimos and American made chopsticks to the Japanese.
He works in the oil and gas field.
He is an expert hunter and fisherman. But usually complains about something every trip. Either potlicking fat girls who follow him around because of his devilish good looks or how something broke down and he had to fix it with bubble gum and bailing wire. McGuyver doesn't have anything on him in this department.
He is a master technician in the fields of auto mechanics, boat mechanics, air boat mechanics, trailer repair, fender replacement and gunsmithing. (I'm sure there are more fields, he's just so humble, he hasn't mentioned them all).
He is also an accomplished author. Many of his writings have been seen on websites daily.
He is also a master chef. Been know to cook burgers for unruly teenagers and their disrespectful parents with a smile on his face.
Had a brief stint as a race car driver. Not only racing but building his own truck numerous times to achieve unbelievable speeds.
Also in the realm of driving, he has the ability to drive with a beer box over his head while driving an airboat down a two lane road to go get more beers.

Now, there are about 20 pages of things that could be added, but seeing how well versed and awesome he is, I do not want to indulge too much information to make sure he's not seen as over qualified in any field. 
If you have any more questions, please feel free to ask, or just read all of Crowhaters posts. Easily done by going to his profile and looking at "All posts by Crowhater".
Make a large stiff drink, sit back and enjoy.

:rotfl:


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Funny stuff right there LouieB!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

LouieB said:


> What a great suggestion. Welcome to the board.
> 
> Now, let's see. Ol Crowhater is quite the shy individual when it comes to talking about himself and his accomplishments and exploits, so I think a few guys here on the board can help you out with his qualifications.
> 
> ...


10 
Being the official score giver, I would have given you an 11.... But that high of a score doesn't exist. Enjoy your 10, well deserved!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

LouieB said:


> What a great suggestion. Welcome to the board.
> 
> Now, let's see. Ol Crowhater is quite the shy individual when it comes to talking about himself and his accomplishments and exploits, so I think a few guys here on the board can help you out with his qualifications.
> 
> ...


Crow's got a stalker.

:brew2:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Crow's got a stalker.
> 
> :brew2:


Hey, can you move over to the left or right about 100 yards? Your head is blocking the sun.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

LouieB said:


> Hey, can you move over to the left or right about 100 yards? Your head is blocking the sun.


 That's funny but harsh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Copano/Aransas said:


> That's funny but harsh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you've ever seen the size of the head on him, you'd say it was true.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

My friend is making a website for operations and has a few job postings in his forum if this helps at all. www.ptechtoday.com


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

LouieB said:


> What a great suggestion. Welcome to the board.
> 
> Now, let's see. Ol Crowhater is quite the shy individual when it comes to talking about himself and his accomplishments and exploits, so I think a few guys here on the board can help you out with his qualifications.
> 
> ...


Tell it like it is Louie:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Don't beat around the bush.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

LouieB said:


> What a great suggestion. Welcome to the board.
> 
> Now, let's see. Ol Crowhater is quite the shy individual when it comes to talking about himself and his accomplishments and exploits, so I think a few guys here on the board can help you out with his qualifications.
> 
> ...


Tell it like it is Louie:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Don't beat around the bush. And you forgot about the dudes eyeing him on the freeway before he ripped off his rear fender.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

LouieB said:


> What a great suggestion. Welcome to the board.
> 
> Now, let's see. Ol Crowhater is quite the shy individual when it comes to talking about himself and his accomplishments and exploits, so I think a few guys here on the board can help you out with his qualifications.
> 
> ...


Funny!


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

LouieB you forgot Nunchuck expert! 

Oh I can also spit snuff out a truck window at 70mph without getting it on the side.

I know how to hypnotize a chicken

If you go to bed drunk you can stop the room from spinning if you put your foot on the floor.

you can bait Crappie with a bag of Marshmallows. 

Oh I am an airboat whisper also.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Louie just gave you a fresh resume. Your search is over.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

*Same here!*

Our son has been laid-off 3 times in last 3 years and just past one year this time.:headknock
I have been off since March 25. Most of the engineering companies are out-sourcing majority of work to India and China now so I don't see finding anything. Fortunately I am old enough to retire but that makes it hard to help others...
And this dang rain is playing the devil with saltwater fishing!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Crowhater said:


> LouieB you forgot Nunchuck expert!
> 
> Oh I can also spit snuff out a truck window at 70mph without getting it on the side.
> 
> ...


You see. You just over qualified yourself again. :rotfl:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Louie B is on a roll today.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Don't get me wrong. I like Crow. I give him grief because he can take it and he is actually one of the best guys about taking it with a smile.
I sent him a message that I was just trying to make him laugh and smile today with all the negative things hes been dealing with. 
I'm rooting for him to find bigger and better and hope he finds it soon.
There are very few guys that can take the amount of abuse hes taken and still laugh about it. It takes a man to be able to laugh at himself and not go postal.
Good Luck Crow.
Heres to better days and better jobs.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I feel for anyone that is out of a job. I have been there and it is not a good feeling. I hope you find something soon.


----------



## POC-Plugger (Jul 20, 2016)

*Your welcome to apply*

at my company...We are HVAC controls company that is quickly growing and could always use good help. Look up www.unifytexas.com. The number is 281-447-0777. Or if you care to drop by our address is 770 Bradfield Rd., Suite 585. Houston, TX 77060. 281-447. Good luck Crow!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Jobs market is really tough out there from what I hear. I mentioned earlier on this thread that it might be a good time to try and start your own business. All depends on which way the Presidential Election goes. Trump wins = job creation, hildabeast wins = even more job losses. What's your staypower and can you take the risk that Trump will win and things will turn around. Corporate America will tighten the purse strings even more if the witch wins, just like they did when Obummer was elected in '08. Banks will loan only to customers who are so highly qualified that they really don't need to borrow. This is a repeat of the situation in'08. Having seen and experienced what I have, a bet that there will be a decent job available if Hillary wins is like a proposition bet on the craps table. A real long shot.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Andrea1973 (Oct 26, 2006)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> Jobs market is really tough out there from what I hear. I mentioned earlier on this thread that it might be a good time to try and start your own business. All depends on which way the Presidential Election goes. Trump wins = job creation, hildabeast wins = even more job losses. What's your staypower and can you take the risk that Trump will win and things will turn around. Corporate America will tighten the purse strings even more if the witch wins, just like they did when Obummer was elected in '08. Banks will loan only to customers who are so highly qualified that they really don't need to borrow. This is a repeat of the situation in'08. Having seen and experienced what I have, a bet that there will be a decent job available if Hillary wins is like a proposition bet on the craps table. A real long shot.
> www.solarscreenguys.com


 talk bout a broke record 

keep in mind, not everyone's a fit to start their own biz, and not everyone want to take on that risk and want to be their own boss.
And let's not get political here please.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok here is the long and short of it


I broke out in the oil field with Rowan Drilling at a division called OEM, I was the purchasing manager for OEM and Rowans Offshore rig fleet. I also implemented the new Global shop MRP system and helped bring ROwan into compliance with Sobain Oxly.

I left OEM for a private company. We met the owner while at lunch one day and talked him into starting a electrical supply branch in Texas. In 9 years four of us took a small NJ operation and made it a global company with over 500 employees. 

I was then contacted by a very big company and asked to start up their drilling supply division, I turned it down several times but finally the money got to me. I explained in great detail the challenges they would face and that they would lose money for at least 2 years. They had no locations, no staff, no inventory, no factory agreements, no customers, and no name recognition in the industry. In 1 year I had everything up and going, and even had a few customers purchasing what they could from our very limited inventory, then the down turn hit and they decided to suspend the venture. 

After that I started doing some freelance sales for different companies and contract work until I was picked up with this last company. They brought me in to be the Global Director of Procurement after I saved them 7 million in the first month of contract work. They loved the job I did and will speak very highly of me, they did not want to lose me but the majority stock holders forced lay offs at the top and I was the newest guy.


Anyway this is a very short / simplified idea of what I have done and only encompasses the last 10 plus years. I have worked since I was 14, I paid my way through school, my parents did not have anything and did not give me anything. Pre college degree I was a Correctional officer for TDC ( 5 years ), I worked ranch, and I was also a mechanic.

On the personal side I have been married for 17 years, I have 3 children, two girls, and a boy. My wife is a very special person and deserves an award because that 17 years for her are probably more like 77 years. 


There you go, now you guys know all my stuff and can really sling mud at me.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

crowhater,

Sounds like a good resume to me. I can't see why anyone would sling mud at you. I am a little surprised that you have not found a job yet.

How many interviews have you been on?


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

If it's going on your resume' it's spelled Sarbanes-Oxley.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

hoosierplugger said:


> If it's going on your resume' it's spelled Sarbanes-Oxley.


Sorry auto spell check, my resume is more detailed and spelled correctly.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

So you are that awesome and you can't find work??? Dude, you got to get over the past super star awards if you "really" want to find work. I guarantee you I could quit my job today and have another one tomorrow. You need to decide what you "really" want, instead of telling a bunch of folks on a forum what you think you want. The jobs are out there. They just may not be there for a former super star who hasn't done anything lately but they are there for a guy that isn't afraid to work. Stop relying on what you did and worry more about what you are going to do.
I can see you telling me you are awesome. Get a job and then SHOW me you are awesome instead of working a forum for sympathy. 

Or maybe it's better to continue to wait for that $250k starting position. Good luck with that!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

tstorm5 said:


> So you are that awesome and you can't find work??? Dude, you got to get over the past super star awards if you "really" want to find work. I guarantee you I could quit my job today and have another one tomorrow. You need to decide what you "really" want, instead of telling a bunch of folks on a forum what you think you want. The jobs are out there. They just may not be there for a former super star who hasn't done anything lately but they are there for a guy that isn't afraid to work. Stop relying on what you did and worry more about what you are going to do.
> I can see you telling me you are awesome. Get a job and then SHOW me you are awesome instead of working a forum for sympathy.
> 
> Or maybe it's better to continue to wait for that $250k starting position. Good luck with that!!!
> ...


That's uncalled for and shows zero class.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

x2.


----------



## fishinmajician (Jun 20, 2006)

Not un-called for at all. Right on the money.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wasn't trying to hurt anyone's feelings, just trying to point out some truths. Class has nothing to do with trying to find a job. Impressing someone in an interview that you are willing to work hard for them, regardless of your previous achievements means EVERYTHING!!!!!

Even more important, I will never go to a forum to look for work. I will get off my rear and find me a job. I will retire early and not give a darn of what another forum user thinks what is classy or otherwise. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Andrea1973 said:


> talk bout a broke record
> 
> keep in mind, not everyone's a fit to start their own biz, and not everyone want to take on that risk and want to be their own boss.
> And let's not get political here please.


You say don't get political here. Man, it's all about politics. The jobs market is going one way or the other depending on the Presidential election. None of us can escape that fact. I spoke with several bankers after Obama was elected and they all said they had zero faith in Washington DC. If the banking industry is not comfortable with the policies of the current administration, capital for business expansion will not be available and corporations will sit tight on what they already have. These people are no fools. They don't have to take risks under such circumstances. Job seekers better vote for jobs creation.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Lovin'Laura (Jun 28, 2016)

tstorm5 said:


> Wasn't trying to hurt anyone's feelings, just trying to point out some truths. Class has nothing to do with trying to find a job. Impressing someone in an interview that you are willing to work hard for them, regardless of your previous achievements means EVERYTHING!!!!!
> 
> Even more important, I will never go to a forum to look for work. I will get off my rear and find me a job. I will retire early and not give a darn of what another forum user thinks what is classy or otherwise.
> 
> Wow! What a jerk you are. Tough guy with a keyboard.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm a jerk with a job. I work hard, not to impress my employer but instead to make sure I do what I can to help my company. If that causes you to not like me, I'm ok with that. It wouldn't matter if I was the grocery cart picker upper boy at HEB or the Tool Pusher on the baddest rig in the country. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I haven't had a real job since Sept 1984


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

Bobby said:


> I haven't had a real job since Sept 1984


You are my hero

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

CH is my cousin. He spends 4-5 hours a day, every day, looking for a job. He is leaving no stone unturned and that includes any and all leads that he can get from 2cool. This isn't a matter that he's holding out for an executive position. He is applying for jobs that pay 20% of what he used to make. That's right, an 80% pay cut!!! Telling him to go out and look and quit whining is just so far off base. Don't kick a man when he's down.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I'll say this for Crowhater: I haven't noticed him piling on somebody on a forum, or kicking a guy when he's down. How many folks can put that on their resume?


----------



## flipflop (Jul 31, 2016)

Bobby said:


> I haven't had a real job since Sept 1984


What's your definition of a real job?


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok im one of the mostly quiet ones who is on here from time to time and Im pulling for you Crow. I don't chime in much on these types of threads but I know you will land a good job in time! Anyone who puts down Crow can just beware of Karma! Endeavor to percevere! (Outlaw Josey Wales) Good luck Crowhater


----------



## flipflop (Jul 31, 2016)

Crowhater said:


> Ok here is the long and short of it
> 
> I broke out in the oil field with Rowan Drilling at a division called OEM, I was the purchasing manager for OEM and Rowans Offshore rig fleet. I also implemented the new Global shop MRP system and helped bring ROwan into compliance with Sobain Oxly.
> 
> ...


Longevity with the same employer doesn't seem to be one of your strong suits. Mud slung


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

Not telling anyone to quit whining. Just saying if a guy has those type of leadership abilities they CAN find a job. Walmart, Lowe's, Walgreens, Academy, HEB, Office Depot, or any other place imaginable. It won't be the job before but it will be pay versus unemployment. 

If you fight for what you want, you may not ever get it but it's better than wondering what you may have gotten.

Please understand, I know the struggle. I also know what it's like to not get what you want. If you want it you will overcome the obstacles. 

Again, it has nothing to do with anyone whining or not whining. I want the same thing you do. I want CH to win. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

OK! Good Luck CH, I wish you the best.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

It's really easy to armchair quarterback this economy when you're on the right side of it. I have financial problems due to a fairly recent paycut and obligations I have to ride out, but I have a decent job. I'm on the right side of things, but I can see the other side clearly from where I'm at.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

flipflop said:


> What's your definition of a real job?


A regular 40 hour a week job. But I haven't even had one of those or part time job either.


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

Its Catchy said:


> I know at least a dozen oilfield workers who made well over six figures for years and years. They busted their ***, worked hard saved money, paid taxes, put their kids through college etc.
> 
> The problem is their skill set does not transfer well to other fields. They here things like "you are overqualified" "your just going to leave when the oilfield picks up etc"
> 
> ...


LOL!!! I was a roughneck for 7 years and now I'm not. No need for threats. I obviously haven't walked in CH's shoes. I also never collected unemployment or shared my problems of finding a job on a forum. Remember, this isn't the first oil field set back and it won't be the last.

Forum threats... Wish I had a nickel for all those. LOL!!!


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Guys I appreciate everyone trying to defend me but it really is not necessary, don't get yourself into a twist over something on the computer. I do not let this stuff upset me, I do not attack others on the web. The Guy From Huntsville is my older cousin and its his nature to big brother all us younger family members. I am starting a temp job next week and I have this job because of a 2cool member. If it was not for me starting this thread and opening myself up to attack I would not have this opportunity. I have a family and its my job to take care of them, I will use any and everything I can think of to get back to work. The whole thing of trash talking people you don't know is sad to me, if you respond to them you are playing their game.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Great news! Hang in there, you've got lots of folks praying for you and all those having job difficulties.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Crowhater said:


> The whole thing of trash talking people you don't know is sad to me, if you respond to them you are playing their game.


Kind of like posting about WT who are perceived to be potlicking or pos neighbors...does that kind of trash talking count?


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Congrats on finding temp employment!! Hope it leads to better things for you.

Don't discount the thought of starting your own business. Sounds like you have the knowledge and drive to be successful on your own. Even in a down economy, there are many opportunities for entrepreneurs who can spot them!!!
I got tired of the layoff rollercoaster about 20 years ago and quit a good job to go on my own...and never looked back.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Gemini8 said:


> Kind of like posting about WT who are perceived to be potlicking or pos neighbors...does that kind of trash talking count?


You're still here? 
I guess we should all be glad you showed up to straighten everyone out.
Thanks

Congrats Marshall.
Beers on me during duck season.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

LouieB said:


> You're still here?
> I guess we should all be glad you showed up to straighten everyone out.
> Thanks
> 
> ...


As soon as nunchucks were mentioned you disappeared. Surprised your back.


----------

